# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định và soi kèo Mariehamn vs KuPS, 23h00 ngày 25/4/2018.

## 188bongda

*Nhận định và soi kèo Mariehamn vs KuPS, 23h00 ngày 25/4/2018.*

Theo nhận định từ trang nhà cái uy tín *soikeo.vn*, Ở mùa giải trước Mariehamn đã cán đích ở vị trí thứ 5 giải đấu. Nhưng khi bước sang mùa giải năm nay thật bất ngờ khi đội bóng chủ nhà lại đang có 1 phong độ vô cùng tồi tệ. Vị trí của họ trên bảng xếp hạng là bét bảng, đây thật sự là bất ngờ đối với 1 đội bóng máu mặt trong mùa giải trước. Sau 3 trận đã đấu đầu tiên, Mariehamn chỉ vỏn lẹn giành được 1 trận hòa và phải đón nhận tới 2 thất bại. Chỉ giành được 1 điểm sau 3 trận đấu là 1 thành tích vô cùng tệ hại với 1 đội bóng được đánh giá cao.

Mariehamn đang dần đánh mất đi niềm tin nơi người hâm mộ. Các cổ động viên chưa cho giờ giám nghĩ tới 1 kết cục thảm bại đế như vậy đối với đội bóng con cưng. Ở thời điểm hiện tại cơn khát điểm chắc chắn đang bao chùm lên toàn đội bội bóng. Chính vì thế đội bóng chủ nhà cần thể hiện được quyết tâm của mình để giải cơn khát đó, cũng như lấy lại niềm tin nơi người hâm mộ. Truy cập *188bet link* để cập nhật link chơi cá cược mới nhất 

Bên phần sân đối diện, KuPS lại đang có được phong độ tạm ổn, khi mà họ vừa có được 1 chiến thắng quả cảm trước đội đơn kim vô địch HJK Helsinki ở vòng đấu trước với tỷ số 2 – 1. Tuy nhiên đó cũng mới chỉ là trận thắng đầu tiên của đội đơn kim á quân ở mùa giải trước. Với 3 điểm có được đó đội khách đã vưn lên vị trí thứ 6 trên bảng xếp hạng. Tất nhiên vị trí này chưa thể làm hài lòng người hâm mộ cũng như ban lãnh đạo đội bóng khi mà trước mùa giải diễn ra họ vẫn được đánh giá là đội cạnh trạnh cho chức vô địch.

Bước vòng trận đấu đối nay, cả 2 đội bóng đang rất khao khát giành được chiên thắng để đưa đội bóng đi vào quỷ đạo giống mùa giải năm trước. Mariehamn có được lợi thế sân nhà, nhưng vẫn chưa có bất kỳ dấu hiệu nào thể hiện họ sẳn sàng cho 1 chiến thắng. Với cách khởi động chậm chạp như  vậy tại giải đấu quốc nội thì nhưng đội chân cầu thủ rất dễ mất đi nhịp chơi bóng và sẽ tiếp tục kéo dài tình trạng này. Theo thống kê cho thất đội bóng chủ nhà đang có chuổi trận tệ hại, khi mà chỉ giành được 1 chiến thắng trong 7 trận gần đây và để thua tới 6 trận còn lại. Đây được xem là cơ hội kiếm có để đội bóng đơn kim á quân lấy lại phong độ của mình, đưa đội bóng quay bại thời kỳ hoàng kim giống như cái cách họ đã thể hiện ở mùa giải năm trước.

HOT: *ty so bong ro* NBA mới nhất tại đây

----------

